# Linux als AFP-Client



## Neurodeamon (23. Juni 2005)

Ich habe bisher kaum brauchbare (keineswegs aktuelle) Informationen zu dem Thema gefunden, wenn überhaupt etwas verfügbar war. Ich habe ein altes 700MHz Pentium Notebook mit Gentoo ausgestattet und mit allem Nötigen eingerichtet. Mir fehlt zum glücklich werden jedoch eine Möglichkeit mich mit dem Ding in ein Apple-Netzwerk einzuklinken.

Netatalk ermöglicht es zwar Apple Clients auf mein Notebook zuzugreifen. Aber das ist genau die verkehrte Richtung. Ich benötige Datenzugriff vom Laptop auf OS X - Server.

Weiß jemand mehr zu diesem Thema? Links und Texte sind willkommen


----------

